# Cwc Diver Automatic



## steve_brewer (Nov 19, 2007)

hello members.

i have just moved into the world of watches, with the purchase of a new cwc automatic diver, and im pleased with my new friend.

but i have a few questions.

she (i assume watches are like ships) seems to run approx 10 seconds fast every day!

is this normal?

are watches like cars, they need to be run in?

can she be tweeked to be a little more accurate?

i imagined that a military watch would keep her time better.

perhaps i should have got the quartz, but it just seemed wrong.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Yes, it is normal. 10 secs a day fast isn't too bad and is within what to expect of the watch. With some tweaking you could get it better - say to +2 to +5 a day, and you may get it to run even better for a while. If you want more accurate than that, it will have to be quartz.

Oh, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## steve_brewer (Nov 19, 2007)

quoll said:


> Yes, it is normal. 10 secs a day fast isn't too bad and is within what to expect of the watch. With some tweaking you could get it better - say to +2 to +5 a day, and you may get it to run even better for a while. If you want more accurate than that, it will have to be quartz.
> 
> Oh, and welcome to the forum!


thanks for your quick reply,

i checked the accuracy last night and its 19 sec in 24 hours, this seems a little high, or have i got higher expectations than reality?

is it possible for a novice to tweak the accuracy, or is it better to let the professionals do this?

(id be nervous of putting the back on a watch thats water proof)

does anybody have any suggestions for a more accurate watch, that doesnt mind water, or a knock or 2, and isnt quartz.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi Steve,

I'd give it a few weeks to settle in and see if the accuracy improves - the CWC is a pretty well regarded watch with a decent movement. If it still runs that far out (I suspect it will get better) then you may want to think about getting it regulated - send it to a professional for this, though, if you're not experienced!

Re: other watches, for waterproof accuracy have a look at Roy's selection of Ollech and Wajs watches for good value and Omega if if money's no object! For a cheap beater, my Vostok Amphibias (200m WR) are pretty reliable and one of them is really accurate - I only have to adjust it every week or so and only by a small amount. That's half the fun with mechanicals


----------



## steve_brewer (Nov 19, 2007)

ohhh those ollech and wajs look nice, does the m2 have a non date version?

tho it does look kinda similar to the watch ive just bought!









i have been keeping an eye on the accuracy of my cwc, and for the last 3 days its been consistantly 19 sec fast every 24 hours! (+/- 1 sec)

how long does it take for a watch to settle in?

has anybody had any experiences with watch makers in edinburgh?


----------

